# rochester - canandagua - finger lakes riders



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

anyone ride in rochester - canandagua - finger lakes region? i'm heading up there either this weekend or next weekend to do some work for my parent's coffee shop and don't want to miss out on training. i'm looking for some mid level group rides, or maybe just a couple of people going out for 30-80 miles, maybe doing some hills in the area. i'm a cat 5 but with a strong aerobic base and a hill climbing specialty (years of messengering in pgh). any suggestions?


----------



## red1 (Mar 8, 2003)

*ride in rochester - canandagua - finger lakes region*



wooden legs said:


> anyone ride in rochester - canandagua - finger lakes region? i'm heading up there either this weekend or next weekend to do some work for my parent's coffee shop and don't want to miss out on training. i'm looking for some mid level group rides, or maybe just a couple of people going out for 30-80 miles, maybe doing some hills in the area. i'm a cat 5 but with a strong aerobic base and a hill climbing specialty (years of messengering in pgh). any suggestions?



I don't live out that way anymore but you may be able to find some rides at: http://www.rochesterbicyclingclub.com/


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Both the Rochester and the finger lakes club hold weekend rides in the finger lakes area. The Rochester club often has it's longest and hilliest rides on weekends in that general vicinity.

BTW, since when did Canandaigua have a coffee shop? Or is it one of those strip-mall jobbers??


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

farthest thing from a strip mall, my parents just quit their jobs and sold their house, bought a building / storefront in canandagua and turned it into a coffee shop. it's called phoenix coffee, can't be sure of the exact location but it seems on a pretty main street to me, they fixed the storefront up really nice, remodeled the inside, and serve to my knowledge 100% fair trade coffee and snacks and meals like homemade wraps etc. they're barely breaking even right now, my mom wants to pay all the employees a fair wage and the payroll is really breaking the books, they've started closing for sundays because 14 hour days seven days a week was a bit much for them to handle.

thanks for the ride info, i'm heading up to rochester this weekend, if you can give me any more specifics on those weekend rides i'll definitely head out for them.


----------



## tiger (Apr 15, 2004)

I live in Canadaigua. Your parents have a very nice coffee shop, and I enjoy stopping there occasionally.

It is 42 miles around Canandaigua Lake, with a few significant climbs at the southern end. Any local map will be easy to follow...basically East Lake Rd to 345 to Middlesex, then 245 to Naples, then Route 21 back to Canandaigua. It's a great training ride, a little of everything.


----------

